# How long for a wing clip to grow back?



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

I was curious how long it takes for a wing clip to grow out. I kept Ziggy's wings clipped until about 6 months ago, just the primaries of course. Now that he's finally a lot more tame, I want him to grow them out again. 

But so far, he's had two molts and only replaced two of the wing feathers, both on the right side. It's enough for him to fly and have control, but dang, I thought he would have molted more of them in two molts!

Any idea on average how long this will take? I've never paid close attention to my birds' molting patterns - is it likely that he'll only molt one or two primaries during each molt? That could take more than a year for everything to grow back!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm not sure on the amount of time it takes? I think it differs from 'tiel to 'tiel. Kiwi was clipped when I got her this February and I'm still seeing clipped feathers molt out :S


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko was clipped when I got him in December. By the time he'd gone through his first molt, starting in March and ending around mid-April or so, he had all his flights back.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*wing clips*

Bennie was heavily clipped when I got him December 14th. He has just recently regained enough of his flight feathers to fly. It took longer than I thought it would.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm assuming the 'two molts' you are referring to is the constant molt birds are _always_ going through. Cockatiels have a heavy molt twice yearly..so Ziggy should be going through one of his heavy molts soon and should have his wing feathers beginning to grow back.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

When I got George, Trilly and Fifi last January (or February, I don't remember precisely and right now I can't check) they had all severely cut wings. Trilly had her right wing clipped and it's now back to normal completely. Fifi had her left one clipped and still has many whole flights missing. I am no expert of course but by this experience it seems to me that it depends on the individual bird. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

The most recent molt was definitely a big molt. Maybe two months ago. I had enough shed feathers to stuff a pillow.... Well, a tiny pillow.  He only grew out one new wing feather from that. The other molt may have been what you're talking about. It was at least four months ago so I'm not quite sure.

So I guess I'll have to wait til another of the big molts. Do older birds molt less frequently than juveniles? Ziggy is 7. It does sound like, from the variety of experiences posted here, each bird may be different.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It depends on when in the "molt cycle" the feathers were clipped. It took Freya about three months to grow all her flights back, and Astrid less than two. Moon is just now molting clipped feathers from a YEAR ago though! He was clipped when I got him last August, and within a couple months he had grown back a few flight feathers (enough to fly pretty well). But there are still a few he has yet to replace. Some birds seem to molt more frequently and more heavily than others.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It probably means next time he molts there will be a heap of primaries coming out, haha. I've noticed that every molt is different and there's usually a 'focal point', like the tail, wings or body etc. The time should come soon when he's ready to grow fresh new wings!


----------



## RiverSong (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm waiting for Scuttle's wings too. Poor thing. He has no primaries so he tries to fly off of my but goes backwards and crash lands. I'm so paranoid as soon as I see him lift his wings.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

bjknight93 said:


> I'm assuming the 'two molts' you are referring to is the constant molt birds are _always_ going through. Cockatiels have a heavy molt twice yearly...


Doesn't that vary by bird? I've read that the norm is a molt every time the seasons change (but Rocko is just now molting for the second time in 8 months so maybe not).


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, it can vary..but most cockatiels molt about every 6 months. Molts can also be induced by weather changes.


----------



## Tannaz (Sep 22, 2020)

I got Fandugh in September, her wings are not complete, I dont know what happens to her, before I got her. She doesnt have regular feathers. I dont know what to do to her to have perfect feathers?


----------

